# INFJ's are really good at...



## Brandarooo (Jul 16, 2014)

Driving. We are always 5 steps ahead of everyone else so we always know what they're going to do before they even know.


----------



## Dynamitetalks (Sep 21, 2012)

good at Driving? Im on autopilot 95% of the time im driving, just amazed I haven't crashed into someone..


----------



## Brandarooo (Jul 16, 2014)

Dynamitetalks said:


> good at Driving? Im on autopilot 95% of the time im driving, just amazed I haven't crashed into someone..


Yes.. INFJs have such a keen eye and sense of everything that's going around them at all times, that it comes natural to drive, yes, when in autopilot.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

My friend is an INFJ and she always gets lost when she drives.


----------



## MattMannion (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel like being a really good driver, like exceptionally good, would be a strong Se user. Infjs have weak Se... That's just my opinion though. I'm really good at talking to people, which is an Infj thing, i think.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Brandarooo said:


> Yes.. INFJs have such a keen eye and sense of everything that's going around them at all times, that it comes natural to drive, yes, when in autopilot.


Sensing.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

EDLC said:


> My friend is an INFJ and she always gets lost when she drives.


I've lived in my town all my life and I still don't know the names of the roads around me--I suck at giving or obtaining directions. xD I never care to notice the signs.

But the actual driving part, I'm really good at... well, I zone out and zone back in when I need to.


----------



## Brandarooo (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess I didn't clarify.. Use this thread to list what INFJs are good at in your opinion.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Good at making anyone uncomfortable / feeling _deeply_ despised
Good at making anyone comfortable / feeling _fully _understood


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Brandarooo said:


> Yes.. INFJs have such a keen eye and sense of everything that's going around them at all times, that it comes natural to drive, yes, when in autopilot.


I don't really agree. I'm oblivious to my surroundings a lot of the time because I'm lost in my own thoughts. But anyway..I think INFJ are really good writers. I know it's a stereotype, but I think it's a pretty accurate one. For some reason, we can just pour our Ni onto paper. roud:


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

INFJs are good at being divisive.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

EDLC said:


> My friend is an INFJ and she always gets lost when she drives.


That doesn't mean she's a bad driver, just means she doesn't have the greatest sense of direction xD

To answer the original question: Sensing users would probably be the better choice for good drivers but I'd like to think we INFJ's can tap in to our Se function to be amazing drivers. Another thing INFJ's are good at is writing or communication. So much potential to communicate things in a different yet clear way, if only we had a better grip on our emotions...


----------



## Makoa (Jul 3, 2014)

Seeing right through you


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

...favoring introverted intuition?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Best careers for INFJ:

racecar driver, stuntman/daredevil, mime, supermodel, drill sergeant, air traffic controller, fighter pilot, bus driver on one of those crazy roads in Latin America where two feet over and you'll fall off a mountain...


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

Interrogating. I mean that personally as well as professionally.


EDIT: oh lol, this is about driving? Who are you guys kidding, y'all suck at driving  Se/Ne doms pwn you!


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Mizzmidnight said:


> That doesn't mean she's a bad driver, just means she doesn't have the greatest sense of direction xD


There is GPS for a reason.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, an interrogator would be a good one. lol. My conversations often sound like interrogations. I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Brandarooo (Jul 16, 2014)

Mizzmidnight said:


> That doesn't mean she's a bad driver, just means she doesn't have the greatest sense of direction xD
> 
> To answer the original question: Sensing users would probably be the better choice for good drivers but I'd like to think we INFJ's can tap in to our Se function to be amazing drivers. Another thing INFJ's are good at is writing or communication. So much potential to communicate things in a different yet clear way, if only we had a better grip on our emotions...


I'm great at communicating through writing but ask me something to my face and I go blank.


----------



## Brandarooo (Jul 16, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Actually, an interrogator would be a good one. lol. My conversations often sound like interrogations. I ask a lot of questions.


Me too!! I love to know details.. a lot of people don't understand why I need to know this stuff. I just do, okay.


----------

